# Panasonic TX-P50VT20 - Filme über USB-Stick abspielen



## BlauerSalamander (15. Januar 2011)

*Panasonic TX-P50VT20 - Filme über USB-Stick abspielen*

Ich schlage mich seit heute damit rum einen Film vom USB-Stick auf meinem Panasonic Plasma-TV abzuspielen. Aber entweder wird der Stick gar nicht erkannt oder aber es ist nicht möglich darauf zuzugreifen.

Eigentlich müsste er doch .mkv-kompatibel sein und ohne Probleme einen FAT32-formatierten Stick erkennen können. Muss ich vorher noch eine bestimmte Konvertierung durchführen oder woran liegt es, dass sich da nichts machen lässt?
Mir würde es sehr helfen, wenn evtl. ein Besitzer des gleichen Modells beschreiben könnte, wie man Dateien von einem USB-Stick auf dem Gerät abspielt oder anzeigt.

Danke


----------



## philippe27 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Panasonic TX-P50VT20 - Filme über USB-Stick abspielen*

Hallo
Wenn du noch bis nächsten Samstag warten kannst, würde ich es testen.


----------



## BlauerSalamander (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Panasonic TX-P50VT20 - Filme über USB-Stick abspielen*

Gerne, eine exFat-formatierte Festplatte wird erkannt und die .mkv auch abgespielt...nur der USB-Stick will nicht


----------



## philippe27 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Panasonic TX-P50VT20 - Filme über USB-Stick abspielen*

Hasst du den USB Stick einmal am PC auf Fehler gescannt? 

Hasst du wirklich das FAT Format und ist es ein billiger oder ein Marken Stick?
Mein billiger NoName 4GB Stick funktioniert am PC aber nicht an der PS3, aber meine WD Elements 500GB geht und ebenso ein 8GB Patriot Stick.


----------



## philippe27 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Panasonic TX-P50VT20 - Filme über USB-Stick abspielen*

Ich hab nun auch eine mkv. Datei abspielen wollen, bei mir geht es aber auch nicht
Die Datei liegt auf dem Patriot 8GB Stick und wird am PC erkannt.

Hasst du mit Panasonic schon Kontakt aufgenommen? Oder geht es jetzt bei dir?


----------



## BlauerSalamander (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Panasonic TX-P50VT20 - Filme über USB-Stick abspielen*

Vom USB-Stick will er bei mir leider noch immer nicht lesen. Lediglich die exFat-formatierte Festplatte wird erkannt, sogar exakt die gleiche Datei...


----------

